# ML7 drive belt



## Felis (Aug 24, 2022)

Guys

I am needing a new motor-to-countershaft v belt for an ML7. 
The original that was on the lathe has swollen from absorbing oil and is now a “thumper”, as it turns. 


Yes, the original belt was a Fenner belt from the UK, but that part number doesn’t do me much good in victoria. 

What is the equivalent size belt available here in Canada, anyone? 

1/4” width or 3/8” width? 
In other words….a 2L fractional belt or a 3L fractional belt?

I do know it is 34.5” inside length    

As for the belt material? Anything special? EPDM? Or just your regular machine fractional v belt material?  

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Xyphota (Aug 24, 2022)

I dont have any helpful diagnostic information, but you might find reaching out directly to Myford in the UK will be helpful. I needed to order the top slide mounting post from them last year and they sold me an New-Old-Stock part, so I imagine they would have belts as well.


----------



## Tecnico (Aug 24, 2022)

Myford lists that belt as a Z-section which happens to be the same section (but not length) as my Super 7.

Myford page

If it is indeed a Z section and 34.5 inches then it looks like BDI has a SKF brand belt for the Princely sum of $7.88 ea.

BDI listing

I don't know where you are but BDI has a location lookup on their web page.  I've bought from them (Myford equiv. change gears) and found them good to work with and not wanting payment up front for special order things!

D


----------



## Felis (Sep 18, 2022)

Found a belt at lordco. 
Nuttin special about it, it’s just a regular v belt. Works. 

I need to replace the countershaft to spindle belt next.  Think i will try a cog belt. Am told they tend to run a little quieter than a non cog v belt. 

Will see…..


----------



## neer724 (Sep 19, 2022)

I replaced both my belts - I bought Fenner Belts from Busy Bee - they fit perfectly and are much quieter once they break in....


----------

